# Chest pack/Hip Pack/Sling/Backpack



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

For a day of walking the beach or stalking the flats, what is your go to pack to carry all the necessary fly gear? I have gone from a light backpack, to a sling pack, and now to a small chest pack which I really like. I'm curious if anyone has tried a waterproof hip pack or any "waterproof" pack for that matter? Are they worth the ridiculous price tag?


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I am curious about this too... I've been using the Orvis sling pack for a couple years and its treated me well but I'm ready for an upgrade. I've been looking hard at the Fishpond Thunderhead sling. I do a lot of wade fishing in Indiana and have got the bottom of my bag soaked on more than one occasion. I look forward to hearing input from others.

Lou


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

THX1138 said:


> I am curious about this too... I've been using the Orvis sling pack for a couple years and its treated me well but I'm ready for an upgrade. I've been looking hard at the Fishpond Thunderhead sling. I do a lot of wade fishing in Indiana and have got the bottom of my bag soaked on more than one occasion. I look forward to hearing input from others.
> 
> Lou


I have looked at a lot of fishpond packs too.....the idea of a waterproof bag seems to make sense. But i tend to switch up my pack preference over time so spending $100-$200 on another pack makes me think twice. I've heard waterproof zippers can also be a pain in the ass to use. Really hoping someone can weigh in these...


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I've been tying a lot of bigger, articulated streamers so I'm to the point of carrying a cliff box with me on the river. I also "guide" friends and take out fellow vets with PHW so I just need a bigger bag in general. My current #1 pick is the Fishpond Summit sling as I think its good bang for the buck. The things I'm looking at is size, I want it big enough for the big fly box as well as the normal junk you end up needing on the river. I'd like a quick clip on the strap so I can clip it to the poling platform on boat days. I would really prefer waterproof because, well, its water proof, lol. Simms makes a good WP sling too but I think the fishpond has a little better layout in terms of external mounting points for tools and what not.

Lou


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Yeah see i'm going in the opposite direction. I used to carry a backpack or sling with wayyy too much stuff for an afternoon of solo wading. I have a really great backpack for my fly gear to bring on the boat that holds large boxes and up to 3 fly rods, but it isn't waterproof. I have come to love the chest pack because it is small, light, and comfortable. They have lots of loops and ties on them to clip your fish grip, leader, pliers, etc. but really only have enough room inside for your phone, a medium fly box, and maybe a couple of other accessories which is all I really need. being on my chest, I can go pretty deep without my gear getting wet. I can also slip my reel behind my pack and it holds the fly rod real nice so you don't have to worry about dunking it when re-tying.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I can dig it bro. There is for sure something to be said about the minimalist set-up.

Lou


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I like my Patagonia "Vest Front" sling pack. I wear it wading and while on the SUP.

That said...when I am in the market again I'll be looking at Vedavoo. They have a variety of options.

https://vedavoo.com/


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I've been using this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fly-Fishing...935700?hash=item2827a6d0d4:g:dCsAAOSwUKxYZKdB

Very similar to the orvis. They increased the price now though. Used to be like $15


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I used to use this one too. I like it but for some reason it starts to hurt your neck a little. Its probably better for shorter periods of time and i still had to put a bottled water in my cargo instead of in the shoulder pack. 



 I really like the fact that this thing has no zippers though. Its held together by a magnet. Thats really tight.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

That is neat! I used to use the sling pack, and it's really a great setup but it hurts my back/shoulder after an hour or so. It was never all that heavy idk i'm just a tall guy so most things tend to hurt my back. I just pulled the trigger on this guy:
https://www.redsflyfishing.com/Fishpond-Westwater-Lumbar-Pack-p/wwlp-cg.htm
not a terrible deal on clearance. Its minimal, waterproof, and well constructed. I like the minimal idea of the chest pack but having something bulging off my chest can get in the way a little so i've always wanted to try a hip pack. I'll let you guys know how I like it and if it's really waterproof.


----------



## Pbertell (Apr 22, 2015)

Started with an old - old chest pack - switched to sling, switched to back pack, switched back to chest pack... Like the chest pack best. Have also filled my shirt pocket with flies, cutter in pocket,and a spool of fluro. Haven't gotten a pierced nipple yet :>))

Also know a guy that goes to target and gets a kids little back pack for $15...


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Used to wear backpack but it's too hard to remove, move up front, access etc w out dropping rod in the water. Got the new Umpqua tongass hip pack. Weatherproof all around; Waterproof main compartment so I don't worry about it sitting on the deck. If I don't want to fold-seal it water tight, I just buckle it loose and I can reach in easy enough. 2 drink holders good for a couple tall boys whike wading . 2 pockets designed to hold an extra rod, can be a little clumsy holding them but I still use them a lot and prefer over not having them. Easier to take layers off upper body than chest pack. Only complaint is the neck pad gets a little irritating after a while, I'll prob wrap somethong around it to fix at some point. Its costly but I organized my gear around it so it goes w me everytime I fish, whether wading by myself, in my canoe , somebody else s boat.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

K3anderson said:


> I've been using this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fly-Fishing...935700?hash=item2827a6d0d4:g:dCsAAOSwUKxYZKdB
> 
> Very similar to the orvis. They increased the price now though. Used to be like $15


Yeah, I've been using the sling pack below. While not as good as the orvis packs, they hold up very well, and fit everything I need. The interior pocket is big enough to hold a bugger beast Jr.

Maxcatch Fly Fishing Sling Pack with Tippet Holder and Line Nipper Fishing Bag https://www.amazon.com/dp/B018NPVJ7Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_Klc5ybPFFHFAC


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

Had a Patagonia stealth atom sling, zippers corroded and bag wasn't exactly waterproof. Hard rain and contents would get wet. Bit the bullet and got a Simms dry creek backpack. Have been nothing but pleased with it. I can fit two jr cliff boxes and all my leader material and a rain jacket so it makes a nice boat bag but isn't overly bulky to wear all day if I'm on foot. Only time I'd use it wading is a long beach trip or wading a floodtide flat that's aways from the truck. A few of the flats I'll fish are a mile or two walk to get to the good stuff. But most of the time I'll just take an extra fly or two and a pair of pliers and go.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I just use a traditional fishing vest for wading. Plenty of pockets and weight is distributed evenly. You don't have to do any gymnastics as with any kind of pack if you want to change a fly, etc. Waterproof box for phone and stuff you want to keep dry. Minimizes excess baggage as well. Mine has a velcro strap I use for a rod holder if I need 2 hands.


----------



## Flyman28 (Nov 19, 2015)

X2 on the wading vest! No cricks in the neck and shoulders. I can get to everything and it doesn't affect my casting.


----------



## Flood tides (Nov 23, 2016)

Simms has a waste bag and it had a lot of good space. Could easily fit mid size boxes in it. Like most Simms stuff it comes with a good price tag.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

VEDAVOO GEAR makes some insanely cool stuff, all of it super tough and functional. Definitely check it out.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Umpqua Tongass 650 waterproof waist pack has been good to me for 2 years now. I use it to wade the beach and as a dry bag on my Paddle board.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Pierson said:


> For a day of walking the beach or stalking the flats, what is your go to pack to carry all the necessary fly gear? I have gone from a light backpack, to a sling pack, and now to a small chest pack which I really like. I'm curious if anyone has tried a waterproof hip pack or any "waterproof" pack for that matter? Are they worth the ridiculous price tag?


I use one of the first gen WhOrvis sling packs. I found of I keep it tightened up short it doesn't hit the water as easily in the back, but still will when deep wading. It holds a couple fly boxes and the rest of the standard bs. I don't usually wade in the salt, usually in the boat, so this has mostly seen fresh water duty. It has held up well for that. Approx. 4-5 years old.


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

I'd like to hear from folks that have compared the two bags directly

http://fishpondusa.com/product/detail/thunderhead-sling/2427

and 

http://www.patagonia.com/product/stormfront-waterproof-sling-bag-20-liters/49241.html

Cheers!


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Those bags look damn near identical... The fishpond has a few more attachment points for accessories...

Lou


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I found a Fishpond Thunderhead Sling pack on eBay. It has arrived at the house and I will post more when I get home deployment and actually get a chance to use it.

Lou


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

https://www.ebay.com/p/?iid=172455642763&lpid=82&&&ul_noapp=true&chn=ps

This thing holds all I need for walking to beach or wading. It very rarely gets wet and if it does, I have a water tight fly box. Only down side is that it will only hold one tall boy.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

THX1138 said:


> I found a Fishpond Thunderhead Sling pack on eBay. It has arrived at the house and I will post more when I get home deployment and actually get a chance to use it.
> 
> Lou


Man thanks for your service and be safe


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Thanks brother, will do.

Lou


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

Pierson said:


> That is neat! I used to use the sling pack, and it's really a great setup but it hurts my back/shoulder after an hour or so. It was never all that heavy idk i'm just a tall guy so most things tend to hurt my back. I just pulled the trigger on this guy:
> https://www.redsflyfishing.com/Fishpond-Westwater-Lumbar-Pack-p/wwlp-cg.htm
> not a terrible deal on clearance. Its minimal, waterproof, and well constructed. I like the minimal idea of the chest pack but having something bulging off my chest can get in the way a little so i've always wanted to try a hip pack. I'll let you guys know how I like it and if it's really waterproof.


@Pierson Would love to hear feedback on the fishpond lumbar pack. Looking hard at the Fishpond Thunderhead as a small boat 'throw bag' to store phone, keys, wallet and some fishing stuff when I hop out for a wade. Patagonia Stormfront is another option but Fishpond seems to have been better thought out with attachment options, etc.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

fiddlefish said:


> @Pierson Would love to hear feedback on the fishpond lumbar pack. Looking hard at the Fishpond Thunderhead as a small boat 'throw bag' to store phone, keys, wallet and some fishing stuff when I hop out for a wade. Patagonia Stormfront is another option but Fishpond seems to have been better thought out with attachment options, etc.


Ahh sorry man! I had buyer's remorse and returned it without even using it lol
A hip pack just felt weird to me so i stuck with my chest pack. It had nothing to do with the quality of the pack, i actually thought it looked pretty legit. Just want for me!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’m going to upgrade my regular Simms wading bag to a waterproof Simms bag with the magnetic waterproof closure system. I’m sure it would be great for flies too. SIMMS Dry


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

When i go carp fishing i have a plastic box of flies that fits in my fishing shirt pocket. I have used a fanny pack in the past wading for bone fish. I have a fly fishing vest i guess i could use if i need more space


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Small hip pack for me.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

This is a good thread since I am looking at one of the waterproof back packs. I fish with pretty minimal gear, even though my boat has plenty of dry storage. If I'm wading, I'm not that far from my boat so I use an old Patagonia Hydrogen Atom sling bag. It isn't waterproof at all but my little fly box is and my phone is in a waterproof case. Anything else I carry can get wet with no problems. When I am wading, I am no more than knee deep so waist or backpack would be fine. I'm leaning towards the Fishpond waterproof back pack but we'll see. Mostly I want more room in my bag for a nice roll up rain jacket and more water.


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm a gear guy and have a boat bag (too) full of flies etc., in Montana and a boat box that is much the same in FLA. Down there I've been trying to avoid zippers and while it's not waterproof, I use and like the Fishpond Satchel, a lot. It has a large snap pocket, a waist belt that provides stability and is comfortable. Quickly swing it around to swap flies or re-rig, swing it back and you're fishing again. I am considering getting one for use up here as I have mostly moved away from a vest. PS - while fishing in the north or south I always wear a lanyard with my essentials easily accessible.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jay.bush1434 said:


> This is a good thread since I am looking at one of the waterproof back packs. I fish with pretty minimal gear, even though my boat has plenty of dry storage. If I'm wading, I'm not that far from my boat so I use an old Patagonia Hydrogen Atom sling bag. It isn't waterproof at all but my little fly box is and my phone is in a waterproof case. Anything else I carry can get wet with no problems. When I am wading, I am no more than knee deep so waist or backpack would be fine. I'm leaning towards the Fishpond waterproof back pack but we'll see. Mostly I want more room in my bag for a nice roll up rain jacket and more water.


Have you seen the mini backpacks with the bladder in the back? They have lots of storage for their compact size and the bladder is pretty big. I use mine for a deer feeder battery for my wade gigging LEDs and put a six pack of coldbeer in it and the hose is on the shoulder strap so you can drink just by putting your chin down and pinching the pinch valve with one hand.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sounds like a great option Smack? Which one do you have? My bow hunting pack has a bladder, quiver and a bow sling. Good pack but not set up at all for use in the salt. Right now, top of the list is the Veedavo Tightlines sling pack.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jay.bush1434 said:


> Sounds like a great option Smack? Which one do you have? My bow hunting pack has a bladder, quiver and a bow sling. Good pack but not set up at all for use in the salt. Right now, top of the list is the Veedavo Tightlines sling pack.


I’m not sure which one, it was from the bike/ball/water jug section at Academy. One is camo and the other is blue and grey.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

My pattagucci stormfront 20L is a pretty awesome little pack. The main compartment is extremely waterproof, while the front. Compartment is similar to dry storage on lots skiffs, lol but hey don’t advertise that pocket to be fully dry.


----------



## jwskiff (May 30, 2017)

I've been extremely pleased with the Patagonia Stormfront sling (2-3 years now). Plenty big enough but also gets out to of the way. The way its designed you just "rotate" it to the front - no need to take it off. It's easy enough to balance a rod on the bag when it's rotated to the front - leaving hands free to do what ever is needed. Totally waterproof.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

For traveling purposes, I use the Orvis Safe Passage Day Pack. I like it because its got pouches for 2 rod tubes.

https://www.orvis.com/p/safe-passage-anglers-daypack/14zg

For wading, I use the Hip Pack. More than enough storage for everything I need and easy to slide around my waste to keep it out of the way. Last time I used it was in Spanish Wells this past march and it was perfect. 

https://www.orvis.com/p/safe-passage-hip-pack/14zj

These bags arent 100% water proof, but have optional waterproof inserts. Good enough for what I need as I'm never wading above knee deep typically.


----------

